# vote for charity for MHF to support in 2011 Stage 1 Closed



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

This is stage 1 of the voting for the charity that MHF will raise funds for in 2011.

This poll will be open for 7 days and then the top 10 nominations will go to a final vote again by poll.

Please take a moment to check out the websites for any of the nominee's you may be unfamiliar with, there are many very deserving groups out there.

Please remind your friends to vote, every vote counts 8) 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are the web sites for all the nominated charities, please take a few minutes to check them out.
Thank you
Tina

Guide Dogs for the Blind www.guidedogs.org.uk
Hearing Dogs for the Deaf www.hearingdogs.org.uk
RSPCA www.rspca.org.uk
Mesothelioma Uk www.mesothelioma.uk.com
Julia's House www.juliashouse.org
British Polio Fellowship www.britishpolio.org.uk
The Ovarian Cancer support Network www.ovacome.org.uk
ROKPA International www.rokpa.org
Cancer Research www.cancerresearchuk.org
Help For Heroes www.helpforheroes.org.uk
Kent Air Ambulance www.kentairambulance.co.uk
RNLI www.rnli.org.uk
Water Aid www.wateraid.org
The Prostate Cancer Charity www.prostate-cancer.org.uk
The Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association (SSAFA) Forces Help www.ssafa.org.uk
Parkinson's UK www.parkinsons.org.uk
Great Ormand Street Hospital www.gosh.org
Age UK www.ageuk.org.uk
MS Society www.mssociety.org.uk
Alzheimers Society http://alzheimers.org.uk
Cyctic Fibrosis Trust www.cftrust.org.uk
Home Start www.home-start.org.uk
Cancer and Bio Detection Dogs www.medicaldetectiondogs.org.uk
Woman's Aid www.womensaid.org.uk
The Island Parrot Sanctuary www.parrotbehaviourconsultant.com
Andrea's Gift www.andreasgift.org.uk
NSPCC www.nspcc.org.uk
Leukaemia Research UK www.leukaemia.org


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got 20% of the vote with my tick. Am I in a Union.


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

I've voted and now with one other we have 16%


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for setting this up, Tina. It must have taken ages to get all the links sorted.

Voted  

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I've voted and also wish to add my thanks to Tina,

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have voted for Andreas Gift, which is a Brain Tumour charity.

This time of year....

Family celebrations, get-togethers with old friends, gift giving and receiving, and spiritual observances are all popular seasonal activities. However, if you are living with a brain tumor, are caring for someone with a brain tumor, or have recently lost a loved one, these traditions can challenge our time, spirits motivation, and even our health.

You may face an increased pressure to interact with relatives even though you’re not quite up to a visit. You may also feel burdened by the financial pressures of lavish gift-giving, and the need to convey a cheerful demeanor despite your private pain.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Vote cast.

Thanks to Tina for all her hard work in organising this.

Terry.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Another bump, ready for the evening shift.

(Restrained bumping is allowed for certain special threads like this one. :wink: )

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks to all who have voted so far, 52 votes as I type this, so there are still lots of you considering who to vote for.


Thanks Jezport for leading the way in getting people thinking, I know you won't be the last to do this.

If there are any nominated charities you are unfamiliar with or wish to know more about all of their websites are on the 2nd post down from the poll.

Keep up the good work everyone

Tina


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Voted

Well done Tina .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and me....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Please consider a vote for Water Aid......

Roughly 1 in 8 of the world's popultion don't have access to safe water. Almost 2 in 5 don't have access to adequate sanitation.

I've seen woman, small children and men in Africa carrying up to 20 kilos (a full suitcase) of water on their heads, walking for miles, early in the morning, before they do a hard days work. These people are not the excepion, this is much more common than you may realise.

Please think about it the next time your relaxing in your motorhome - what if there was no water point for you to draw your water from, what if you couldn't use or empty your cassette toilet. 

After air to breath, water is next most important thing everyone on the planet needs - just to survive.

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Please consider Mesothelioma Uk as they work so hard to raise money to help us who are suffering with this disease.
Asbestos is a very dangerous material and yet this wasnt heeded in the 60's to 80's and it was used in so many things.
http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/Asbestos_Products.htm

So you see this could be silently laying in your Lungs ready to pounce when you least expect it as it did to me 2 January's ago when I was then given 6 months to live.
I have been into 2 trials --The Talc Op to stick the lining of the lung over the Tumour to stop the fluid build up in my lung and Chemo trails 
where they put 2 Chemo' together and I have had a brilliant year.
But a good quality of life is all they can give me as there is no cure.
Money is needed as only 1% of Cancer Charity money is given to Mesothelioma.
Please help me and people like me to Raise money for a cure because any one of you might need the cure.
I want to live to enjoy Camping for as long as I can.

http://www.mesothelioma.uk.com/
My news today and I want this sort of news for all Mesothelioma sufferers there has to be a breakthrough one day.------------
My results today after yesterday's hospital visit 
there is more shrinkage infact although the tumour wont go away and is always there it has shrunk back into a thickening.
Im now a unique Patient. The Doctor said she has 2 other women under Canterbury that are doing Ok but nothing like what has happened to me.
She said she doesn't know why its happened just accept it has so dont question it just enjoy the fact it has happened.

But I want them to question it and find out why and maybe i will help others to follow

http://mesowarriors.com/default.aspx


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Tina, I have voted for Alzheimer's Charity.

With an increasing ageing population alzheimers/dementia is likley to increase by 70% +. Its a cruel, horrible disease that transforms your loved ones into unrecognisable people, your grief is constant, ongoing and painful as you watch proud, respectable and dignified relatives/friends slowly transform before your eyes into someone that may no longer know you, understand you or communicate with you. You see their body but the person you loved within it is long gone.

People with dementia need specialist diagnosis, care and treatment, their families and carers need all the support they can get.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I've voted for the Meso charity. I know there are many worthy causes out there but I'm with Mavis on this one.

Kevin worked with Asbestos a lot in the late 70's and early 80's. A few of his work colleagues are no longer around they were affected by the asbestos.

Sonja


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have voted.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm going with Mavis and RedSonja in the hope that more effort can go into learning about asbestos and its associated problems. 8)


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

90 votes so far, not bad as the poll has only been up for 24hours......

It's good to see the "persuaders" on the campaign trail :wink: 

Keep up the good work folks, don't forget to remind your friends to vote!

Tina


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Time for a bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

keep voting, and don't forget Ovarian Cancer support....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Still only 97 votes  

I'm sure there are lots of you who still want to vote yet....... Get clicking folks


Tina


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Tina and everyone else. 100 votes to this point. Let's see what tomorrow brings... :wink:


But... should the poll results be on display all of the time? I don't think so. Perhaps it's just my computer. Mods...!!


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Alzheimers Society voted many thanks


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Alzheimers for me too.
Many people do not know that is a life threatening condition. Your brain eventually "forgets" to tell you to breathe.
Before you get to that stage your life is not your life any more because you cannot remember who you are. Terrible.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Well done Tina and everyone else. 100 votes to this point. Let's see what tomorrow brings... :wink:
> 
> But... should the poll results be on display all of the time? I don't think so. Perhaps it's just my computer. Mods...!!


Its because you have voted Norm ---if you havent voted it wont show honest.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have voted!

I am with Mavis. :wink: 

Keith
xx


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Charity*

Well done Tina. I am not so far from you at Aylsham. I raise money for charity through promises auctions. Send me a pml if I can help.
I voted for MS because the wife has it.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Tina, all good causes so voted with difficulty,
Margaret


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump 8)


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

time for a bump methinks


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Today is your last chance to vote for your favourite charity in this part of the voting process.

On Thursday the 10 charities with the most votes will go forward for the final round of voting. 

all it takes is one little click 8) 

Tina


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it helps to concentrate focus we will move our votes from MS/Alzheimers to Mesothelioma in the next round.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Come on Mavis,you need to drum up a few more for Mesothelioma Uk  
+ a little bump


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are so many good charities there Bazz
But I will say one more thing:-

You all know what the results of my scan was last Friday- to see the Tumor laying flat again so the nasty is under control brill 
Maybe for 1 year maybe for 5 but only 2% have lived past 5 years.
I wish all Asbestos and Mesothelioma could have the same result and its only through Research that they can.

Last night I was invited on a Canadian web site and plead with the Prime Minister not to Expand the open mine's 
How can a Man do this still export Asbestos to the third world???.

I was invited to tell my story which I have 

I have said I never actually worked with Asbestos, just washing my husbands clothes back in 1961 has caused my Mesothelioma while he worked in Chatham Dockyard where he worked with Asbestos. A visit to the doctor
resulted in an admission to K&C hospital, they drained 5 ltrs of
fluid from my lungs. I was given the news that I had Mesothelioma
and no future. I had a Talc op in Guys, and then the Chemo, 10hours of watching poisoning fluids going in my veins and then next day sick, I was so weak that I needed a stick to hold me up when I walked around.
Just as I got better the next 21 days came round and another Chemo and back to the sickness and weakness.

Please ban Asbestos and do not Mine anymore, to put more people through the pain that I and all Mesothelioma sufferers are going through. Enough is enough don't kill anymore people how can you live with all this death on your conscious.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

So you see why I back Mesothelioma UK


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump - last day for voting......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

last day.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've closed this thread for you Tina.

The final voting poll can be found at

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-959945.html#959945

Dave


----------

